# My next box!?



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

well im considering the Boli PC, Cuaba Generosos, or Cuaba Divinos? let me know also what you may think of each


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Is this for aging or for smoking immediately?

You gotta love that Boli PC flavor profile. Can't go wrong there. The only thing in the Cuabe line I've had is the Salomones and it was outstanding. If the smaller sizes are anything like their big brother I'd definitely go with the Cuaba, probably the Generosos. The Cuaba's seem to be a love 'em or hate 'em type of smoke so if you've had good experiences with Cuaba you should be good. However if you've never tried 'em I suggest picking up a 5er first to make sure that they are your style.

Whatever you choose, good luck!!


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

The Boli PC is indespensible in any ISOM humidor, I'd start there. I think of the Cuabas as specialty smokes, great if you like 'em, but lay in the basics first.

Just my opinion, and you did ask...

Gordo


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> well im considering the Boli PC, Cuaba Generosos, or Cuaba Divinos? let me know also what you may think of each


Eric, I want to say Boli pc, buttt! what you have now, those three vitolas in your humidor, go for the Cuabas, it'll give a different flavor, complexity and time. but if you want that flavor and strength get the Boli pc. imho.

Salud!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Gordon in NM said:


> The Boli PC is indespensible in any ISOM humidor, I'd start there. ..... lay in the basics first.
> 
> Gordo


 :tpd:


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I've only smoked a couple of Cuaba's. They were right out of the box, so I would go with the Bolivar PC's. They are great right out of the box. Damn near blew my head off.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> well im considering the Boli PC, Cuaba Generosos, or Cuaba Divinos? let me know also what you may think of each


Boli PC: Wonderful
Cuaba Generosos: Wonderful
Cuaba Divinos: Nice


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

I find the Bolis are great go-to smokes. However, I'd recommend the Cuaba Generosos. My box of Tradicionales from DIC 04 are already smoking fantastic now...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I recommend the Cuabas. They are a fine smoking cigar.I like the Salomones the best.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> well im considering the Boli PC, Cuaba Generosos, or Cuaba Divinos? let me know also what you may think of each


Erick, When you hit the slopes, you REALLY hit the slopes!!!! All of the ones that you are considering are very good smokes, I really like the Boli, and have tried the Cuaba Generoso. Haven't had the Divinos, so I can't say good or bad about that one. Looks to me that which ever you choose will suit your tastes. Enjoy and let me know which one you choose.

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ohh decisions, decisions! im really stuck on this one. Boli PC or Cuaba Generosos. also i plan on smoking these right out of the box, but i dont smoke a lot. i have time to smoke maybe 2-3 a week right now so they will sit and relax. i havent touched the PSD4's or RASS that i bought, yet.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say Boli PC......I don't think the Cuabas will be great right out of the box.....IMHO they need age. But I would say go for the Boli PCs, they are a great smoke and very dependable. 

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

good opinions from everyone. i think im going to go with the Boli PC even though a part of me really wants those Cuabas. theyre just different than everything else!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm with Alamogordo...You got to lay in the basics, and what a basic the BPC is. BUT, I have recent experience with very fresh Cuaba Exclusivos and they are really nice with a very fresh twang and a lemony freshness. I really like them alot. If I wanted to be different, like Pinoyman says, you've already got this and that, why not get the other thing. But BPC is very safe and very good. What you have is a tough choice indeed. And it is also my limited experience that the BIG Cuabas are nothing like the little ones.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Boli PC it is! Thanks!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

:r scratch that i just got both!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> :r scratch that i just got both!


*Congrats Amigo! :r *


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i fell off the slope way to hard :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> :r scratch that i just got both!


*Listen to the Elders! "Buy more than what you can smoke and age them!"*

Salud!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i fell off the slope way to hard :r


Why put one box into the humidor, when I could get two?
Cubans & Visa - The best friends a man can have  :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats what im doing :r! my girlfriend loves the Visa i love the Cuban!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

And if you become El Mimbraero the only thing that will happen to that card will be changin to an Amex Black card...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

then the opportunities are endless!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

those Cuabas do have a weird yet intriguing shape!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Tell us if they have hints of Marzipan or Etom cheese.....LOL!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> And if you become El Mimbraero the only thing that will happen to that card will be changin to an Amex Black card...


It's Rare that you see an AMEX Black!!!! Only a few ever issued!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I kinda thought you would. I'll tell you how it goes. You say, "you know, why pay shipping on only one box? Might as well get two, that way I won't have to order next month." Then next month comes and it's 3. Then you email your vendor to ask how many boxes he can fit into a package without bulging it out. And then, you go to the mart for a big ice chest. Then two. Then you quit your job and swear off em for 6 months. And then in three months, you order 4 small boxes just to keep up the relationship. and then.....wait, that's me. Sorry.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> It's Rare that you see an AMEX Black!!!! Only a few ever issued!!!!!!!!


One of the regulars at a club I used to work at had one... However, I don't think it was in his name and I knew what he did... hence my suggestion to MiamiE as to who they give them too...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn that boy got a big avatar. I guess if I had DSL's like that, I'd get a big one as well.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Huh? My avatar?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i said what the heck they were both on sale under $130 with shipping. i had to jump on em!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

HA! i think we got some aged cigars on the way!

Cuaba Generosos PEL OCT 02
Boli PC ARA ENE 03

both at least two years aged. not bad huh?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> HA! i think we got some aged cigars on the way!
> 
> Cuaba Generosos PEL OCT 02
> Boli PC ARA ENE 03
> ...


not bad.....they should be pretty good. But I would age the PCs a little longer.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

just got the Cuaba's theyre some WEIRDLY shaped cigars! even weirder is i received the Cuaba's but not the Boli's.


----------

